# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma v1.0.2.9 Added Galaxy Prime SM-G530H, Many Alctal,Many PID & Many Bugs Fixed

## mohamed73

*What's new ?*    *ADDED NEW MODELS TO FACTORY UNLOCK and READ CODES using credits: *  *World's 1st SAMSUNG Galaxy Prime,**World's 1st SM-G530H*  * ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE WITH NEW MODELS AND NEW PROVIDERS:*   *OT-4018A,** OT-4018D,** OT-4018F,**OT-4018M,**OT-4018X,**OT-4035A,**OT-4035D,**OT-4035X,**OT-4036E,**OT-4037A,**OT-4037R,**OT-4037X,**OT-4136E,**OT-5138E,*      *Added More then 200 new providers*    *Many Bugs Fixed. like* *Solved: Some phones need patch before Imei Repair ( Software will Show Hints ) 
Solved Error(INIT_DATA1)CRC16/RES:NOT_FOUND) while Unlocking
Added More Details in Reading Info on MTP in Many Models
Improve Unlocking
and many more... *    *PS. Please Post Bugs Reports with Complete details...* *Details you have to Post like this. 
Name of model:
Name of Firmware/Baseband etc:
Screen shot of software: 
Complete Details of problem:*     *You can post Bug Reports in this thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Success Stories:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br 
Faisal_Computer*

----------


## mohamed73

here is Test Report !!   *World First Galaxy Grand Prim SM-G350H Android 4.4.4 G530HxxU1ANIL  Successfully Done*  *World First Galaxy Grand Prim SM-G350H Android 4.4.4 G530HxxU1ANIL  Successfully Unlocked with MAGMA BOX while Chimera fail*      *
OTHER TOOLS May Success these Baseband/Firmware* 
G530HxxU1ANIE
G530HoJV1ANI3
G530HxxU1ANIA
G530HxxU1ANIE   *But, They fail with*  G530HxxU1ANIL     (Check the Google And Let me know)             *
Necessary Thing to do* 
1. Use Magma/Z3x/ZPT etc Port to the Device
2. Uart 3303k Cable
3. setting
USB CP/AP ----------------------> AP
USB Setting --------------------> MTP+ADB      *Before Unlock Screen*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Screen Shorts (Unlocking)*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *LOGS*      Quote:  			 				  Start Check credit at 3:28:02 PM        
    Checking server 1:                                                                           
    Checking server 1:                                                                           OK        
    Connecting to server:                                                                      
    Connecting to server:                                                                      OK        
    Asking server for access:                                                                 
    Asking server for access:                                                                 OK        
    Asking server for credit info:                                                           
    Asking server for credit info:                                                            ERROR [ SERVER_GET:NO_DATA ]        
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              OK        
        SERIAL NO:    72AE1C6B        
        VERSION:    2.00        
        REG. TO:    blackmoon        
        MAGMA:    ACTIVATED        
        FACTORY CREDIT:    1        
    End Check credit at 3:28:21 PM        
    Start Check credit at 3:33:33 PM        
    Checking server 1:                                                                           
    Checking server 1:                                                                           NOT OK        
    Checking server 2:                                                                           
    Checking server 2:                                                                           NOT OK        
    Checking server 3:                                                                           
    Checking server 3:                                                                           OK        
    Connecting to server:                                                                      
    Connecting to server:                                                                      OK        
    Asking server for access:                                                                 
    Asking server for access:                                                                 OK        
    Asking server for credit info:                                                           
    Asking server for credit info:                                                           OK        
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              OK        
        SERIAL NO:    72AE1C6B        
        VERSION:    2.00        
        REG. TO:    blackmoon        
        MAGMA:    ACTIVATED        
        FACTORY CREDIT:    1        
    End Check credit at 3:34:28 PM        
    Start Samsung FACTORY UNLOCK FACTORY UNLOCK at 4:09:34 PM        
    Checking server 1:                                                                           
    Checking server 1:                                                                           OK        
    Connecting to server:                                                                      
    Connecting to server:                                                                      OK        
    Asking server for access:                                                                 
    Asking server for access:                                                                  ERROR  [ SERVER_GET:NO_DATA ]        
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              OK        
        SERIAL NO:    72AE1C6B        
        VERSION:    2.00        
        REG. TO:    blackmoon        
        MAGMA:    ACTIVATED        
        FACTORY CREDIT:    1        
    End Samsung FACTORY UNLOCK FACTORY UNLOCK at 4:09:48 PM        
    Start Samsung FACTORY UNLOCK FACTORY UNLOCK at 4:10:41 PM        
    Checking server 1:                                                                           
    Checking server 1:                                                                           OK        
    Connecting to server:                                                                      
    Connecting to server:                                                                      OK        
    Asking server for access:                                                                 
    Asking server for access:                                                                  ERROR  [ SERVER_GET:NO_DATA ]        
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              OK        
        SERIAL NO:    72AE1C6B        
        VERSION:    2.00        
        REG. TO:    blackmoon        
        MAGMA:    ACTIVATED        
        FACTORY CREDIT:    1        
    End Samsung FACTORY UNLOCK FACTORY UNLOCK at 4:11:07 PM        
    Start Samsung FACTORY UNLOCK FACTORY UNLOCK at 4:22:01 PM        
    Checking server 1:                                                                           
    Checking server 1:                                                                           OK        
    Connecting to server:                                                                      
    Connecting to server:                                                                      OK        
    Asking server for access:                                                                 
    Asking server for access:                                                                 OK        
    Asking server for credit info:                                                           
    Asking server for credit info:                                                           OK        
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              OK        
        SERIAL NO:    72AE1C6B        
        VERSION:    2.00        
        REG. TO:    blackmoon        
        MAGMA:    ACTIVATED        
        FACTORY CREDIT:    1        
        FACTORY CREDIT:    1        
    PLEASE "WAKE UP" PHONE IF IT'S IN STANDBY OR WILL NOT BE DETECTED!        
    Searching for phone:                                                                       
    Searching for phone:                                                                       OK        
    Reading BUILD INFO:                                                                       
    Reading BUILD INFO:                                                                       OK        
        MODEL:    SM-G530H        
        IMEI:    35721306046806        
        FIRMWARE:    G530HXXU1ANIL        
        MSL ADDRESS:    R51FA1G7JD        
        UNIQUE NO:    CQN00D294F2E3A1        
    Reading data:                                                                                  
    Reading data:                                                                                  OK        
    Checking server 1:                                                                           
    Checking server 1:                                                                           OK        
    Connecting to server:                                                                      
    Connecting to server:                                                                      OK        
    Asking server for access:                                                                 
    Asking server for access:                                                                 OK        
    Sending data to server:                                                                   
    Sending data to server:                                                                   OK        
    Calculating [by server] please wait:                                                
    Calculating [by server] please wait:                                                OK        
    PLEASE "WAKE UP" PHONE IF IT'S IN STANDBY OR WILL NOT BE DETECTED!        
    Searching for phone:                                                                       
    Searching for phone:                                                                       OK        
    Reading data:                                                                                  
    Reading data:                                                                                  OK        
    BACKUPS\SAMSUNG\FACTORY UNLOCK\SM-G530H_35721306046806_SIMLOCK_2014_11_26_16_23_08.h  xcf        
    Saving backup:                                                                                 
    Saving backup:                                                                                 OK        
    Unlocking phone:                                                                              
    Unlocking phone:                                                                              OK        
        If phone ask CODE please use:    00000000        
    Restarting phone:                                                                            
    Restarting phone:                                                                            OK        
    Asking server for credit info:                                                           
    Asking server for credit info:                                                           OK        
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              
    Disconnecting from server:                                                              OK        
        SERIAL NO:    72AE1C6B        
        VERSION:    2.00        
        REG. TO:    blackmoon        
        MAGMA:    ACTIVATED        
        FACTORY CREDIT:    0        
        FACTORY CREDIT:    0        
    End Samsung FACTORY UNLOCK FACTORY UNLOCK at 4:23:21 PM          
After Unlock  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *What Chimera Tool says, check:*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *The Best Multi Tool for Your Shop, We are non-stoppable*

----------

